# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Registrazione IVA ricevuta esente art.10

## LadyMarmot

Chiedo scusa se la domanda può sembrare banale, ma mi è sorto un dubbio...  :EEK!:  
Ho scoperto che il mio commercialista non ha mai inserito nei registri IVA acquisti (e quindi nemmeno nelle comunicazioni annuali IVA) le ricevute delle quote associative che verso ogni anno ad una Associazione collegata alla mia attività professionale, sulle quali è indicata la dicitura "Operazioni esenti da IVA ai sensi dell'art. 10 del DPR 633/72 e successive modificazioni". 
Leggo invece che le operazioni esenti vanno registrate tra gli acquisti (art. 25 DPR 633/72) ed inserite nella Comunicazione annuale dati IVA (istruzioni Sezione II).
Sono io che ho capito male  :Confused:  oppure il commercialista ha sbagliato  :Mad: ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Le operazioni esenti vanno senz'altro registrate tra gli acquisti ; non sono sicuro che vadano indistintamente inserite nella Comunicazione annuale dati IVA, ma ritengo che una eventuale dimenticanza non si possa considerare  grave. 
ciao    

> Chiedo scusa se la domanda può sembrare banale, ma mi è sorto un dubbio...  
> Ho scoperto che il mio commercialista non ha mai inserito nei registri IVA acquisti (e quindi nemmeno nelle comunicazioni annuali IVA) le ricevute delle quote associative che verso ogni anno ad una Associazione collegata alla mia attività professionale, sulle quali è indicata la dicitura "Operazioni esenti da IVA ai sensi dell'art. 10 del DPR 633/72 e successive modificazioni". 
> Leggo invece che le operazioni esenti vanno registrate tra gli acquisti (art. 25 DPR 633/72) ed inserite nella Comunicazione annuale dati IVA (istruzioni Sezione II).
> Sono io che ho capito male  oppure il commercialista ha sbagliato ?

----------


## iam

Si riapre il vecchio discorso delle polizze/quietanze assicurative (a mio avviso mai del tutto chiarito  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) 
Qualche "purista" sicuramente dirà "la fattura è fattura" e "la ricevuta è altra cosa".... 
Ma ogni volta che penso all'argomento.... come in una sovrimpressione cinematografica.... a me compare il comma 1 dell'art. 21 laddove afferma.... ..."una fattura... anche sotto forma di nota, conto, parcella e simili...." 
Insomma, se un documento fiscale ha tutti i requisiti della fattura, ma non c'è scritto FATTURA... a mio avviso lo è ugualmente!  :Cool:

----------


## Speedy

> Si riapre il vecchio discorso delle polizze/quietanze assicurative (a mio avviso mai del tutto chiarito )
> Qualche "purista" sicuramente dirà "la fattura è fattura" e "la ricevuta è altra cosa"....
> Ma ogni volta che penso all'argomento.... come in una sovrimpressione cinematografica.... a me compare il comma 1 dell'art. 21 laddove afferma.... ..."una fattura... anche sotto forma di nota, conto, parcella e simili...."
> Insomma, se un documento fiscale ha tutti i requisiti della fattura, ma non c'è scritto FATTURA... a mio avviso lo è ugualmente!

  Bè, io appartengo alla categoria dei "puristi".
Quindi:
= una cosa è la fattura, nota, conto, parcella e simili
= altra cosa è la ricevuta, cioè la quietanza di un pagamento
= le fatture esenti vanno registrate sulla contabilità iva e vanno indicate sulla comunicazione dati iva (di cui importi esenti)
= le ricevute non vanno secondo me registrate sulla contabilità iva e non vanno indicate sulla comunicazione dati iva
= se il concetto di fattura e di ricevuta fosse indistinto, per quale motivo gli alberghi ed i ristoranti devono precisare obbligatoriamente, all'atto di emissione del documento, se viene emessa la fattura o la ricevuta ?

----------


## Barbara949

Ai fini Iva io mi comporto come speedy. 
Ai fini dei redditi, ovviamente, occorre fare la registrazione per poter dedurre il costo. 
Imprese in cont.semplificata ai sensi dell'art.18/600
Professionisti sul registro pagamenti.

----------


## iam

> = se il concetto di fattura e di ricevuta fosse indistinto, per quale motivo gli alberghi ed i ristoranti devono precisare obbligatoriamente, all'atto di emissione del documento, se viene emessa la fattura o la ricevuta ?

  no aspetta... che c'entra questo.... :Confused: 
la differenza tra fattura e ricevuta fiscale è sostanziale.... è nell'evidenziazione dell'IVA. 
Ma quando si tratta di importi esenti, nel documento ne citi il titolo di esenzione, sono presenti tutti gli elementi previsti per la fattura manca solo la scritta "fattura"..... 
A tuo avviso cosa intende ricomprendere il detto art. 21?

----------


## Speedy

> no aspetta... che c'entra questo....
> la differenza tra fattura e ricevuta fiscale &#232; sostanziale.... &#232; nell'evidenziazione dell'IVA.
> Ma quando si tratta di importi esenti, nel documento ne citi il titolo di esenzione, sono presenti tutti gli elementi previsti per la fattura manca solo la scritta "fattura".....
> A tuo avviso cosa intende ricomprendere il detto art. 21?

  L'art. 21 dpr 633 prevede che la fattura emessa debba contenere:
1 = la data di emissione ed il numero progressivo
2 = il nome del cliente
3 = la natura dei beni e dei servizi
4 = l'imponibile e l'iva oppure, in mancanza dell'imposta, la relativa norma di inapplicabilit&#224; 
Ho preso ora la quietanza assicurativa della mia auto e ci trovo:
1 = la data di emissione ed il numero progressivo mancano (risulta soltanto la data del pagamento ed il numero della polizza)
2 = il nome del cliente &#232; presente
3 = la natura del servizio &#232; presente (polizza RCA e targa auto)
4 = l'iva non &#232; ovviamente presente, ma da nessuna parte &#232; annotato il titolo dell'esenzione 
E' accaduto, in alcuni rari casi, che ad agenti di assicurazione (miei clienti) sia stata richiesta dall'assicurato la fattura oltre che alla quietanza. La fattura &#232; stata emessa, con separato documento e con tutti gli elementi che la contraddistinguono.

----------


## LadyMarmot

Pensavo di aver fatto una domanda banale, invece ne sta venendo fuori un dibattito interessante...  :Big Grin:  
Nel caso specifico che ha originato il mio dubbio, il documento - benchè denominato "ricevuta" - riporta tutti gli estremi richiesti per le fatture, incluso il riferimento all'articolo di esenzione IVA.
Per l'assicurazione auto invece non mi sono mai posta il problema: viene registrata come costo, ma non nel registro IVA proprio perchè non c'è alcun riferimento all'IVA. 
Sulla registrazione contabile del costo, nessun dubbio: è sempre stata fatta (professionista in contabilità ordinaria - non chiedetemi perchè non sono in semplificata: era stata a suo tempo una scelta del commercialista, che diceva che è "più sicuro" in caso di controlli).
A mio parere però andrebbe effettuata anche la registrazione IVA, proprio perchè nel documento c'è il riferimento all'art.10 DPR 633. 
Mi consola molto il parere del dott. Sciuto che considera non grave l'eventuale omissione... fermo restando che in caso di contestazione ne dovrebbe comunque rispondere il commercialista a cui era affidata la contabilità negli anni in questione.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

